# 2 ch amps on ebay



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

not that anyone gives a ****, but you might

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dynaco-Stereo-4...ryZ39783QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

SAE goodness


http://cgi.ebay.com/SAE-Stereo-Powe...ryZ39783QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Yeah I was bored live with it


http://cgi.ebay.com/Hafler-XL-600-2...ryZ39783QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


This one always looked cool. sound not to bad


http://cgi.ebay.com/SAE-2300-POWER-...ryZ39783QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


WTF? you Class D phools might want to look at this one


http://cgi.ebay.com/Hypex-Universal...ryZ39783QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Might be nice to dick with if your into tube amps


http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Conrad-...ryZ39783QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Another cool looker


http://cgi.ebay.com/SAE-A501-250W-X...ryZ39783QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Yes , no, but it does have a nice face


http://cgi.ebay.com/PROTON-POWER-AM...ryZ39783QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I would pay upto $400 for there abouts


http://cgi.ebay.com/Aragon-3002-2-C...ryZ39783QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Neat a pair of Proton


http://cgi.ebay.com/Proton-D1200-AA...ryZ39783QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Got to have a DH-500


http://cgi.ebay.com/Hafler-DH-500-D...ryZ39783QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Oh yeah


http://cgi.ebay.com/ARAGON-4004-aud...ryZ39783QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Diru said:


> This one always looked cool. sound not to bad
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SAE-2300-POWER-...ryZ39783QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


That's just down the street from me. Want me to pick it up for you?


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

durwood said:


> That's just down the street from me. Want me to pick it up for you?




LMAO like I neeed more ****, I got enough thanks.

I was just banging around the old E and thought I would give others a heads up for what might be a fair deal on some gear. You know better then the 3-2-1-~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

Diru said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Hafler-XL-600-2...ryZ39783QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Loved these.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

hell of a marriage test raaat thar!


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

chad said:


> hell of a marriage test raaat thar!


Hell, it wasn't the audio gear that was the problem 

No nothing wrong with my winky either 

Women


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

BTW: That Hypex UCD module is the same as the one used in the channel island monoblocks and are generally considered superior/better sounding than the ICE modules (EAR, Nuforce, etc.)


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

Diru said:


> Women


pfffffff that is one of the weirdest 5 letter words, ever.


nice gear. been thinkin about home audio lately. hmmm......

good lookin' out.


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

I had no idea I could get serious amps for home use this cheaply...


****.. I feel a new spending spree coming.....


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Those are some really nice finds. That Aragon for $200 is the sex.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Abaddon said:


> I had no idea I could get serious amps for home use this cheaply...
> 
> 
> ****.. I feel a new spending spree coming.....


Hence why I called it a marriage test. I'm an amplifier JUNKIE... also a speaker junkie too :blush:


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Chad it's time to teach him how to cope without her!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Hic said:


> Chad it's time to teach him how to cope without her!


Sure thing, My way of coping with my Ex was getting BACK INTO car audio....... And look what that got me  

I **** you not, she was gone for 10 days and it all started again :blush:


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I love you, I love you .... bye


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

Hic said:


> Chad it's time to teach him how to cope without her!


Its ok.. not married; so I'm good to go for now.


----------

